# Canadian nanny in UAE



## schiffa (May 31, 2014)

Hello.

We are from Canada and moving to Abu Dhabi in July. We would like to bring our current Canadian nanny with us, however, I understood that nannies can be only of certain nationalities. Do you know if we can bring her with us somehow or is it really impossible? 

Thanks,
schiffa


----------



## schiffa (May 31, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

contact the UAE EMBASSY in your country they might help .


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

What passport does your nanny hold?

If the nanny visa option fails, you could ask your employer to sponsor a visa for the nanny, Else, if you plan on setting up a business in Dubai, you could allocate a visa for the nanny (different job description on the visa)

Alternatively, if you are really keen on bringing her over, opt for a freelancer trade license in one of the free zones. The free zone will give you a visa


----------



## schiffa (May 31, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> contact the UAE EMBASSY in your country they might help .


Thanks for the advice. After I read your post I called the UAE Embassy, but the guy I was talking to did not tell me anything. He said I should request this information from my employer, who is my sponsor and should provide me with all these details. I have no idea if the embassy is really not supposed to provide any info on working visas, or if he simply did not know.


----------



## schiffa (May 31, 2014)

Keithl said:


> What passport does your nanny hold?
> 
> If the nanny visa option fails, you could ask your employer to sponsor a visa for the nanny, Else, if you plan on setting up a business in Dubai, you could allocate a visa for the nanny (different job description on the visa)
> 
> Alternatively, if you are really keen on bringing her over, opt for a freelancer trade license in one of the free zones. The free zone will give you a visa



She has a Canadian passport. Can this make any difference?

Thanks for the other tips. I am not planning to set up any business in UAE, but I can probably investigate whether the employer would sponsor her.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

schiffa said:


> Thanks for the advice. After I read your post I called the UAE Embassy, but the guy I was talking to did not tell me anything. He said I should request this information from my employer, who is my sponsor and should provide me with all these details. I have no idea if the embassy is really not supposed to provide any info on working visas, or if he simply did not know.




if you really want your nanny to come with you in the uae and you have no options left

you can bring her on a visit visa and do a visa run each month or two.

do a little bit of research about a visa run.

but keep this as your last option as it might be a little bit of a hassle


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

schiffa said:


> She has a Canadian passport. Can this make any difference?
> 
> Thanks for the other tips. I am not planning to set up any business in UAE, but I can probably investigate whether the employer would sponsor her.


A Canadian passport holder could do visa runs across the border to Oman which will give her another 30 days in the UAE. But it may get annoying after a while and your maid's passport will run out of pages in no time

You employer may sponsor an additional visa, if that's negotiated as part of the employment terms (unlikely unless he really wants to employ you)

I'd opt for a trade license in DMCC Free Zone... not difficult and will cost you around AED 12-15,000 annually


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you'd need to be extremely senior for your employer to sponsor her. Even if you pay for it, they have to show they pay her and provide her with medical insurance by law. In the unlikely event she did something that was not legal, it would be their responsibility and, at the end of the day, working for someone else while on someone else's visa is not legal.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Keithl said:


> I'd opt for a trade license in DMCC Free Zone... not difficult and will cost you around AED 12-15,000 annually


How much is that in comparison with a live in nanny service from one of the more conventional countries?

Over abd above that you would have to pay your nanny a western level wage so unless you are really really senior, I cannot see how this would be economic, but thats just me.


----------

